# Yummy...Peanut Butter Cap'n Crunch!! ;)



## partsguy (Mar 8, 2017)

Peanut Butter Cap'n Crunch and Huffy Thunder Road, part of a complete bike ride! 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112327153259


----------



## bricycle (Mar 8, 2017)

the good 'ol days..... sigh.....


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2017)

View attachment 433026


----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2017)




----------

